# Help me with my hair growth:(



## Stacy2003 (Jul 30, 2022)

Good day to all. I am honestly very upset at this point, so I would really appreciate some kind words and helpful advice!
I am an 18-year-old girl. My hair has been long my entire life, and didn't really require much work - just some shampoo and conditioner/mask was enough, I didn't have trouble brushing through it or having it long. 
Now, about a year ago (June 2021) I went for a haircut to a new stylist. There was some miscommunication because I was a tad nervous, and, well, what I thought would be a simple trim ended up with 15+ cm of my hair being chopped off. At first I didn't give it too much thought, as I figured it would simply grow back. 
However, a year later and it's at the same length as the day I got that haircut - at first some parts of it did grow out, but it was so uneven (for instance, the left side of my hair would grow around 5 cm, the right would grow 3, and the middle wouldn't grow at all), it was horrendous to look at so I had to trim it so it'd be even. I left it untouched for about 6 months, hoping it would eventually grow somewhat evenly, but the middle (if you're looking from the back) didn't grow at all. 
I have attached photos of before and 1 year after the haircut, so you would get the idea.
It has really brought me down emotionally. I am unsure what I am supposed to do, as I really miss my long hair. Fyi I have never dyed it and use heat tools only 1-2 times a year. I usually don't do any hairstyles, I don't towel dry and don't blow dry it. If you have any ideas why it is taking so long to grow, or how to fix it, please let me know!


----------



## Skinformation (Jul 31, 2022)

Hi. Just posted this 8 days ago. Hope it helps you. Hair Loss In Women


----------



## Masque (Aug 2, 2022)

Stacy2003 said:


> Good day to all. I am honestly very upset at this point, so I would really appreciate some kind words and helpful advice!
> I am an 18-year-old girl. My hair has been long my entire life, and didn't really require much work - just some shampoo and conditioner/mask was enough, I didn't have trouble brushing through it or having it long.
> Now, about a year ago (June 2021) I went for a haircut to a new stylist. There was some miscommunication because I was a tad nervous, and, well, what I thought would be a simple trim ended up with 15+ cm of my hair being chopped off. At first I didn't give it too much thought, as I figured it would simply grow back.


Hello and welcome.

How was hair growth before the cut?


----------



## Stacy2003 (Aug 3, 2022)

Masque said:


> Hello and welcome.
> 
> How was hair growth before the cut?


Since I usually didn't cut my hair much before, only trimmed it, I can't say for sure. But it usually took around 3-4 months before you could see visible growth, where I had to trim the ends


----------



## Masque (Aug 4, 2022)

Stacy2003 said:


> Since I usually didn't cut my hair much before, only trimmed it, I can't say for sure. But it usually took around 3-4 months before you could see visible growth, where I had to trim the ends


Which means it was still pretty normal, right?


----------



## Stacy2003 (Aug 7, 2022)

Masque said:


> Which means it was still pretty normal, right?


Yes, correct


----------



## Masque (Aug 8, 2022)

Stacy2003 said:


> Yes, correct


Do you find some posts here on hair topics useful?


----------



## Ricci (Aug 10, 2022)

Take collagen, and smoov hair & skin blend


----------



## janellerowie (Aug 11, 2022)

Hair growth is affected by nutrition too. Make sure you get enough vitamins and avoid restrictive diets. I hope it gets better soon!


----------



## The_redusa (Sep 7, 2022)

Stacy2003 said:


> Good day to all. I am honestly very upset at this point, so I would really appreciate some kind words and helpful advice!
> I am an 18-year-old girl. My hair has been long my entire life, and didn't really require much work - just some shampoo and conditioner/mask was enough, I didn't have trouble brushing through it or having it long.
> Now, about a year ago (June 2021) I went for a haircut to a new stylist. There was some miscommunication because I was a tad nervous, and, well, what I thought would be a simple trim ended up with 15+ cm of my hair being chopped off. At first I didn't give it too much thought, as I figured it would simply grow back.
> However, a year later and it's at the same length as the day I got that haircut - at first some parts of it did grow out, but it was so uneven (for instance, the left side of my hair would grow around 5 cm, the right would grow 3, and the middle wouldn't grow at all), it was horrendous to look at so I had to trim it so it'd be even. I left it untouched for about 6 months, hoping it would eventually grow somewhat evenly, but the middle (if you're looking from the back) didn't grow at all.
> ...


First of all, I'm sorry about this situation, but there is a solution, please don't worry. I think it might be time to change your shampoo and hair care cream. You can use the products of a quality brand that contains collagen and keratin that your hair needs. You can use the oils you prefer, such as oregano oil, olive oil, sweet almond oil, coconut oil, rosemary oil, castor oil, and cedarwood oil. You can also use vitamin B7 (biotin), for hair. Btw don't forget to eat healthy in the process


----------



## Masque (Sep 12, 2022)

Stacy2003 said:


> Since I usually didn't cut my hair much before, only trimmed it, I can't say for sure. But it usually took around 3-4 months before you could see visible growth, where I had to trim the ends


Hi Stacy, how's the hair, is there any improvement?


----------



## vanshikaverma (Nov 30, 2022)

*While there's no direct way to make your hair grow faster overnight, there are steps you can take to keep your hair healthy and long.*

Keep up with vitamins and nutrients. ...
Apply essential oils/carrier oils. ...
Try topical ointments. ...
Take keratin supplements. ...
Use a topical protein treatment. ...
Caffeinate your follicles.


----------



## sophia9stevens (Dec 23, 2022)

Hair growth is a vital part of life, and with so many products on the market, it's hard to know what to use. Many of these products are expensive, while others are ineffective. The Natural Hair Growth Treatment is a natural way to hair grow faster, using organic ingredients and vitamins. The product can be used by women of all ages.


----------

